# Revell F-89 Scorpion NMF testbed



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

I started this kit many years ago to tesy my skill at applying Alclad II for a natural metal looking finish. Most went on OK but one wing was a disaster. The model went back into the box for over 10 years. Recently I've been wanting to do a F-104 Starfighter with a NMF so I dug out the Scorpion and finished it up testing several methods including Metalizer and Floquil Old silver. The model is far fron show quality but it served it's purpose and I'm ready to go on with the F-104.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

If you are looking for a highly polished finish,Bare Metal Foil is the way to go!


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

I have about 10 sheets of Bare Metal foil and have used it in the past. Maybe it's the humidity here in Florida but i have had trouble keeping it snugged down to the plastic.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Mine hasn't lifted yet and I built it about 10 years ago so humidity could be a factor!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Note the 1930s "yellow wings" Devastators were not natural metal they were aluminum lacquer finish inside and out...

But Bare Metal Foil is good stuff. It can tarnish with time but a coat of Future should fix that. With time the stuff will age on its backing sheet if you don't use it, and then it will not stick.

For most projects I use Alclad II applied over Tamiya spray can gloss black lacquer or Alclad black primer.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Modlerbob said:


> I have about 10 sheets of Bare Metal foil and have used it in the past. Maybe it's the humidity here in Florida but i have had trouble keeping it snugged down to the plastic.


If they are old sheets they have dried up and wont stick. It has a definite shelf life.

I live in Florida also BTW


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Now that I am getting the desired results using Alclad II the Bare Metal foil will probably only get used for things like canopy frames.


----------

